# Name these plants or me please



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

these are some stem plants i had bought in pecto,they were in the un named bunches that they sell for 2.99

i asked the guy what they were he had no idea, 1 of them kinda looks similar to ludwigia but im not sure,can anyone tell me what plants they are,the tall green ones are growing nicely for me, i have cut them in half last week and replanted the tops. the smaller of the two plants with the redish colour hasnt really grown too much but it has shed some leaves..


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

another pic of one of the plants,may be a better pic


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

The first pic looks like moneywort (bacopa)? Not sure on the others...


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

name the plants OR you? i'll do both!

i name the plants bill, bobby and floyd.

i name you.....coffee smuggler. i have no idea why, on any of them, really.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Is that snail as big as it looks?:shock:


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

not so big,its a small pot,its probly golf ball size


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok I've never actually seen a golf ball sized snail before, besides in the ocean. lol. Is it a mystery snail?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

yes mystery snail..


the title of this thread was meant to say Name these plants for me.. i did a typo,still wanting to find out what the plants are if anyone has some serious answers


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

First is rotala rotundifolia. Great plant. Not sure on the second though, a better picture may help.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

kfryman said:


> First is rotala rotundifolia. Great plant. Not sure on the second though, a better picture may help.


thank u very much for the reply!! ill try get other pics of the other plant


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup. Top one is rotala, bottom one looks like it could be bacopa Carolinia, don't quote me on that though


----------

